Ask HN: How do you increase the pagespeed of your site? - screpy
======
uberman
Have you used:

[https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/](https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/)

and followed the guidance?

~~~
screpy
Yes, I am using Pagespeed Insights.

------
maydemir
I'm using Lighthouse. Not just for Pagespeed. It has also some different
analysis result.

Btw, don't forget to analyze other pages of your website.

[https://web.dev/measure/](https://web.dev/measure/)

------
Matthias247
I think the question is a bit wide. It depends on what your page is about.
E.g. is it a pure static page, does it use any APIs, etc.

Some general hints:

\- Minimize size

\- Make things as static as possible, because static means cachable

\- Use a CDN

------
punknight
put your page in GT metrix or Pingdom. They will give you a whole host of
things to do.

